# Retired K9 Drake shot



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

This story appeared in the newspaper here in West Palm Beach


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/n...man-shepherd-defends-home-from-intrude/nTCmP/

Terry


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Glad to see this story will have a happy ending. Even though the dog was seriously injured he's going to recover. And i see the vet's office is not taking any chances and has him tape muzzled. So he's still a tough SOB. A link to donate to the dog's recovery would have been nice.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Karen M Wood said:


> ... A link to donate to the dog's recovery ...


Donations toward Drake's vet bills:

Simmons Veterinary Hospital
4975 Lake Worth Rd 
Greenacres, FL 33463

Phone: 561-439-3220 

I understand that the vet practice has deeply discounted their charges for Drake.

Also, I just heard from a Facebook reader that an arrest has been made, just in the past few hours!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

You beat me to the update Connie. Maybe we can work it out that whoever donates the most money for Drakes vet bill gets to have the suspect come to the training club as a guest decoy,sans equipment of course !!!!!!
Terry


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Terry Devine said:


> .... Maybe we can work it out that whoever donates the most money for Drakes vet bill gets to have the suspect come to the training club as a guest decoy,sans equipment of course !!!!!!
> Terry


I like it!


ETA
Well, after he's convicted.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Glad to hear Drake will recover. The shit head in question unfortunately won't be charged with a felony for trying to kill a police service animal because the dog was retired. He should be charged with animal cruelty which is just as bad these days. Hopefully the officer gets some financial help. 

I had a couple teen brother shit heads who lived across the street from me. One night I heard them talking about my house, who drove what, and the dogs inside. It was night time and they didn't know I was outside. When they finished talking I stepped out and told them that I trained my dogs to go for throat and that after the dogs killed them I would throw their bodies to the gators in the canal behind my house. Scared the piss out of them. Both were into drugs and stealing bikes as well as burglarizing homes in the area.

Criminals are more balsey these days. They target cops' homes and vehicles. A handler friend of mine had two attempts to burglarize his K9 vehicle at his house by scumbags looking for the training aids we keep with us.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

This is the kind of thing where I may have gotten into trouble with "use of excessive force". 

My dogs protect me, and I in turn, protect my dogs. 

Douchebag!!!


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

Read about this case on a FB feed. Hope this boy pulls through! I have a few choice words to articulate my rage against the d-bag who pumped this dog with bullets, but my post would be edited. 

Just read, that it was a 16 y/o who was tracked down wearing an ankle monito, and his on probation for burglary & grand theft. Sheesh!

Well, I trust he will be judged harshly in the court of public opinion. Me thinks, there's little to no mercy for dog shooters.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

A 16 year old scumbag on probation for car theft and burglary wearing a ankle monitor while robbing a cops house. He needs removed from the gene pool.:-x


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

He's still a juvenile. He'll be back on the streets in no time.

They need to try him as an adult and give him a taste of big boy prison.

Craig


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is the latest update on Drake:

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/n...former-police-dog-shot-in-burglary-att/nTDHX/

Terry


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Terry Devine said:


> Here is the latest update on Drake:
> 
> http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/n...former-police-dog-shot-in-burglary-att/nTDHX/
> 
> Terry


Oh no. I sure hope he's going to be OK, after going through so much.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

kerry engels said:


> A 16 year old scumbag on probation for car theft and burglary wearing a ankle monitor while robbing a cops house. He needs removed from the gene pool.:-x


This genius hasn't figured out that the cops know where you are
(robbing a State Patrol Officer and shooting his dog) when you're wearing a monitor?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Heeeres your sign!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Heeeres your sign!


Yeah but he couldn't read it. ;-)


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah but come on now Bob you now good and well that if he can't read it MUST be the teachers fault !!!!!

Terry


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for the update, I'll be sending a donation to help. I just hope they don't need to go to Gainesville, but i'm been there myself many years ago and they do great work.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Drake is currently in G'ville getting looked at right now

Terry


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.cbs12.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_3301.shtml?wap=0

RIP K9 Drake


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> http://www.cbs12.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_3301.shtml?wap=0
> 
> RIP K9 Drake




Oh no.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Rip Drake ,


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Damn that SUCKS :-(


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Terrible news. He looked like he was pretty good in the video getting into the plane.

That kind of injury is tough. My fire department had a member who sustained a torn esophagus during confined spaces rescue training. (he suffered it while being lowered into a manhole). He was never the same and never got back to active firefighting. 

As mentioned it the article it was very painful and a very long road for him to just get functional again. I can imagine how hard it would be to get a dog through something similar.

I hope the scumbag subject gets what he deserves.

Craig


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

RIP K9 Drake. Dang!!!...this is such shitty news. But, I think the majority of the population have yor back...both in life and in death.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

So sad! :sad:


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Man that sucks, i had high hopes for his recovery. RIP Drake.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The sixteen year old (Ivins Rosiers) is being tried as an Adult AND the judge just denied bail. Also the other two people involved 17 and 18 years old have been identified. Rosiers was also involved in 3 other cases according to reports. It finally looks like somebody is taking this crime seriously and Mr Rosiers and his cohorts are facing serious jail time. YES


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The sixteen year old (Ivins Rosiers) is being tried as an Adult AND the judge just denied bail. Also the other two people involved 17 and 18 years old have been identified. Rosiers was also involved in 3 other cases according to reports. It finally looks like somebody is taking this crime seriously and Mr Rosiers and his cohorts are facing serious jail time. YES




This is a welcome update for sure.


----------



## Mark Sheplak (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMcdOIcRkwU

http://www.wptv.com/dpp/news/region...e-to-be-tried-as-adult-in-police-dog-shooting


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

It's just so damn sad all the way around. The kid's life is wasted. He wasted the dogs life. I'm glad this is being taken seriously, and I do think that kid is dangerous, and should be charged as an adult, and i hope he gets serious time. I just wish someone, or something had intervened in that kids life before it ever got this bad.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> It's just so damn sad all the way around. The kid's life is wasted. He wasted the dogs life. I'm glad this is being taken seriously, and I do think that kid is dangerous, and should be charged as an adult, and i hope he gets serious time. I just wish someone, or something had intervened in that kids life before it ever got this bad.


Me too, Sue.

A human being's young life wasted (so far, but maybe there's still hope). A beloved dog's life wasted.... no hope.

And seeing Drake in the clip brought tears to my eyes. Again.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

* Thank you to those that donated to K9 Drake's medical bills. I was recently contacted by a person in charge of handling those donations. The vets involved in attempting to save Drake's life have had their invoices paid thanks to the kind hearts who donated. There is now the issue of what to do with the remaining funds.

The funds manager contacted me through Space Coast K9  with an inquiry as to whether we could help her channel the leftover donations to a worthy cause, ideally to law enforcement. I just wanted to let the membership know that if anyone was still considering sending a donation, there's no need to.

Myself, and Brian will do our level best to make sure the funds are put to work at an agency in need, and to any department looking to get help with, or start their own police K9 unit. Brian and myself are proud to have started such a program as Space Coast K9 to give a little back to the law enforcement community that so selflessly serve the citizens of the US. *


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Howard Knauf said:


> * Thank you to those that donated to K9 Drake's medical bills. I was recently contacted by a person in charge of handling those donations. The vets involved in attempting to save Drake's life have had their invoices paid thanks to the kind hearts who donated. There is now the issue of what to do with the remaining funds.
> 
> The funds manager contacted me through Space Coast K9  with an inquiry as to whether we could help her channel the leftover donations to a worthy cause, ideally to law enforcement. I just wanted to let the membership know that if anyone was still considering sending a donation, there's no need to.
> 
> Myself, and Brian will do our level best to make sure the funds are put to work at an agency in need, and to any department looking to get help with, or start their own police K9 unit. Brian and myself are proud to have started such a program as Space Coast K9 to give a little back to the law enforcement community that so selflessly serve the citizens of the US. *


Thank you. It's nice to know there are people out there willing to go the extra mile. It's a sad event to lose a dog so thanks for turning it into something positive.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lori Gallo said:


> Thank you. It's nice to know there are people out there willing to go the extra mile. It's a sad event to lose a dog so thanks for turning it into something positive.


That's a well stated response.


----------



## Dan Bowman (Nov 8, 2012)

So sorry for the dog. I hope the POS Rosier rots in jail.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

susan tuck said:


> It's just so damn sad all the way around. The kid's life is wasted. He wasted the dogs life. I'm glad this is being taken seriously, and I do think that kid is dangerous, and should be charged as an adult, and i hope he gets serious time. I just wish someone, or something had intervened in that kids life before it ever got this bad.


 
I just wish the kid had gone in the house without a firearm... That would have been a very serious life lesson... Perhaps, moreso than prison.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The "kid" went in with a gun looking for more guns and probably would have shot the human cop or any member of his family if he was confronted. He gets zero sympathy from me. I hope he rots in prison.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas, to be clear, I don't have sympathy for the kid in his present circumstance, I only wish someone had been able to intervene positively in his life, and set him on a better path, or kept him under better control, so that this awful tragedy might never have happened. 

This kind of event is an utter fail all the way around no matter how you look at it.
:sad:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lori Gallo said:


> Thank you. It's nice to know there are people out there willing to go the extra mile. It's a sad event to lose a dog so thanks for turning it into something positive.


Me too. Thank you.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

The funds have been appropriated. The state attorney is going to charge the juvie as an adult with felony charges of armed burglary and animal cruelty. That's what I get from an inside source anyway.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard

According to the news report I saw, he has been charged as a Adult, bond has been denied and armed burglary has a possible life sentence.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Howard
> 
> According to the news report I saw, he has been charged as a Adult, bond has been denied and armed burglary has a possible life sentence.


 Good to hear. I can tell you from experience that a Juvie CAN use up all his numerous "second chances" set forth in the criminal justice system. I recently put a 16 year old away for 35 years. He was on par with the scrote that Killed Drake so there's a real possibility of a stiff sentence.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Howard
> 
> According to the news report I saw, he has been charged as a Adult, bond has been denied and armed burglary has a possible life sentence.


There was also a petition started asking the state to not offer or accept any plea deal in this case. 

https://www.change.org/petitions/st...or-ivins-rosier-who-murdered-retired-k9-drake


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jesus,

Thanks for the petition pointer. I just signed it


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Same here.



Me too.


----------

